# Bought my first kayak yesterday....



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

BassPro Shops is having a sale so I went ahead and bought my first. Lime green Vapor 10XT. I couldn't see spending $100.00+ on a fishing kayak when I could add the accessories for less than $30.00, I'll get them installed today.

I chose the Vapor over the Ascend mostly because of the weight difference. I'm hoping I wont miss all of the storage you get with the Ascend kayaks.

I'm missing a great day to get out but there is more than a little bit of work to be done outdoors here at home. I will be on the water tomorrow morning fishing at CC unless there is lightning or a long deluge on. I'll fish in the rain if I have too.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok, first mod done, I installed two rod holders.

How about UV protectants for the kayak. Does anyone use them? I have a great 3M product I use for our TT and pontoon but didn't know if there was something better or made for kayaks.

I'm not looking for a slicker hull, just wanting to protect it from the sun.


----------



## rageandcage (Aug 8, 2010)

Have fun with your new kayak! 

I bought my first about a month ago (also a Vapor 10XT, but I got the angler. Couldn't pass up the $300 price at Dicks) and have only had it out once. I will be putting it in the water tomorrow regardless of the weather. Want to try catching some catfish from it.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

backlashed,
Congradulations, on the new Vapor! 

I couldn't find the angler model, for under $400, so I purchased the 10XT in sunset orange. I'm going to install a couple of flushed mount rod holders, as soon as they get here from the Sportsman's Guide. I ordered a couple of boat cleats to have something to tie off my anchor too.

You're gonna love the Vapor, as it's very stable, cuts through the water easily and tracks straight too. I sat in mine for over 6 hrs., this afternoon.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Great versatile kraft, A lot of boat for the buck! Worryfree paddlin'. At that price, buy 2. LOL!--Tim..................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Contrasts, welcome to the dark side. Nothing like kayak fishing, i like it better than when I owned a bass boat, so much so I have 3 yak s now with another on the way. Check out the Jackson coosa, it's expensive at a grand, but so far the best river fishing kayak made, only one designed from the hull up to be so.
This summer I should be able to fish weekdays as well, if you want to go out let me know.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Take a quick look at this video before you install rod holders or anchor accessories.
I'm not a fan of "cleats" for anchors at all. VERY dangerous.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Great video, Andy. I made that mistake with my first rod holder--it's only about 1/4--1/2" too close, but it's enough that you have to be conscious of it or your little finger ticks the rod butt--unsatisfactory!

I like your simple idea on carrying a rod on the back. I've stuck one back there before, but it's a bitch to twist back and untangle it from under all of the bungees. There is a caution to that though. If the rod is sticking out farther than the end of the boat, you have to be careful not to back into something and snap the rod--haven't done that yet, but I've come close.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Andy, that's really helpful.

I took it out this morning on the maiden voyage. I'm really happy with it, but I do miss the storage the Ascends have. I can live with it though.

I'll post pics if I ever figure out how to do that.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm not a fan of "cleats" for anchors at all. VERY dangerous.


Bubbagon,
Why or what don't you like about cleats? Please, explain the "danger".

I was going to install 1 black nylon cleat, to tie off my dumbell boat anchor. However, I do like the locking wheels in your video. What are they called?

Also, I intend to install 2 flush mount rod holders. The Vapor has spots for them and since all the Vapor models come out of the same mold, I won't run into any "mislocation" issues. I like the ball-mount rod holders you have. Are there any issues with the flush mount models vs. non-flush mount?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Cleats are dangerous because if you anchor in current you need to be able to release the anchor line QUICKLY, very easy to pull the yak under in current. Most of us use a rubber coated dumbell,2 pounder, and never in swift water. The new yak I have coming is set up for a drag chain, can't wait to try it out.

HTC incredible


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

What Stucky said.
IF your anchor gets stuck, and they do from time to time at the worst times, then the first thing that happens is the nose of your boat starts getting pulled under. This is a very dangerous situation to be in.
You need something that you can very quickly, and with great pressure on the rope, release and float out of the danger.
Cleats do not fit that bill. Once the pressure gets put on them, you can have some serious issues.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

This is what my yak looks like now. I have the following mods:

- Two Scotty Holders.
- Two Ram Tubes.
- Anchor Trolley.
- Fish Finder.










I love my little boat!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

StuckAtHome and Bubbagon,
Thank you, for that clarification.  I agree with your reasoning, but I will not be in a current of any kind, as I only use my kayak on ponds and small lakes for fishing.

leovpin,
Excellent looking kayak!!! That's the color that my brother wants to get, as I have the sunset orange color and wants something different than what I have.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you're only going to be on lakes and ponds, you might want to consider an anchor trolley, or anchors on both ends.
I'd imagine the wind can give you a pretty hard time without the versatility.

Oh, and the wheel thingy is from West Marine. Here's a link to a bunch of different styles: http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...10+2010239&omniTag=Category:Cam & Clam Cleats


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

You might even consider a mini clamcleat or the Ronstan V-cleat shown on the WestMarine link. I believe they will hold the anchor line but can be released quickly by lifting the line.

I use an anchor trolley on my kayak and anchor on the Ohio River and it's tributaries. The trolley allows me to anchor facing upstream, downstream, or sideways depending on current and wind. I tie the anchor line to a ring on the trolley using a highwayman's hitch. One yank on the line releases the knot. The remaining line is wrapped around a marker buoy which can be thrown overboard if necessary. I've used this system in the intracoastal waterways in Texas and Florida, as well as the Gulf of Mexico, and feel perfectly safe using a 3 lb claw anchor.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bowhunter57, any quick release system will work for your anchor line. Cam cleats are cheap online. The float anchor is another useful fishing tool, providing you can retrieve it.
As to the rod holders, flush mounts on that model of yak tend to block off some good underdeck storage space, above deck mounts will work just as well for surplus rods. Some holders have multiple mounts packaged with there holders which allow you to place top mounts on the rear and side mounts or rail mounts on the combing or a convenient reachable place up front. You can put your holders in different locations to suit your varying needs.--Tim............................................................................................................................................


----------

